# Frustrated with Orca



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Can you guys look at this and give me your thoughts. Cleaning bike tonight and found a hole in the fiber in the rear brake mount hole. Looks like where the brake mount hole was formed or drilled. Is this a problem I should contact Orbea about? This is my third frameset. Maybe I'm being anal however quality issues like this should not be expected with a bike of this level. 

Really love the bike just not the issues.

#1 Rear tire hit frame
#2 Snapped downtube

Thanks!!!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe that is an example of a "void" which is somewhat common in the carbon layup process. It's a specific area where the carbon fibers separated in the mold during the curing process and did not fill in with the resin bonding agent. Voids are particularly troublesome in structural members of a bike frame. A void can propagate into a crack. The spot in question is one of the beefier areas of an Orca frame, where the seatstays connect to the top tube at the seatpost junction. So, it's possible that this will mean no danger to the the structural integrity of the frame. Still, I would have your bike shop inspect this area very carefully under a magnifying glass to check whether hairline cracks are radiating from it.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I e-mailed the image to Orbea warranty with my concern. The US warranty guy sent the pictures to the engineers in Spain for their opinion. I received a response today that they would like to replace the frame to be on the safe side. Again it is unfortunate to have to replace the frame again however Orbea is great to work with and very responsive.

Now the BIG question. I would like to get the 09' model because of the upgrades however what colors are available? I have now seen, all black, blue, and a red one has popped up. I really like the white or orange 08's the best followed by the all black 09'. However I've had three white ones maybe it's time for a change. You guys who have or seen the black 09's what is your impression? How do you think it will look with a full Chorus build??

Thanks!!!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

IMHO..... Once you go black...
The 09 is my 4th Orca (03, 06, 08, 09). Btw, none of mine were defective. 
Also have an 08 & 07 Ordu and a Lobular for the rain. Sold the 03 & 06 on RBR, ebayed the 07 Ordu. 
The 08 was stolen last December. 
The black 09 beats them all in stiffness, ride quality and has a much higher gawk factor. 
Should look great with a full Chorus group too. Glad they're taking care of you.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Talked to the warranty guy at Orbea and he said they only have the 2009's in white. Personally I love the white but wanted the upgrades of the 09' model.

Looks like we can add white to the all black, blue and red for 09'.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

The shop built up the white 09' frame and it looks great. I picked it up last light. Only problem is that the cassette is now hitting the dropout. It hits only it on a few teeth however not good. It's scratching or putting a mark in the dropout. Not going to ride it until it's fixed. Any idea how to fix this or adjust the cassette in. 12-25 cassette, Ksyrium Elites no problems with the 07'/08 Orca. Assume you could go to an 11-25 and that would fix it however I like the 12-25 and sure don't want to give up the 16 gear for an 11 and a 12 that I wouldn't use.

Thanks


----------

